# Anyone run out of food?



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

It's horrible

when agoraphobic, wanting a quiet time to get groceries


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I allow it to happen a lot because grocery shopping gives me insane anxiety. Sometimes I panic and forget what I came for, then I end up walking out without the stuff I need.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

God no


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, I've eaten peanut butter straight from the jar for meals quite a few times.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yeah, I allow it to happen a lot because grocery shopping gives me insane anxiety. Sometimes I panic and forget what I came for, then I end up walking out without the stuff I need.


This has been my cycle this year too.

I've cut down on budget. I get hungry. The time it takes to get a week's worth from the shelves to larder slows me down. I get guilty when trying to cut down on my consumption. I thought not getting snacks was healthy, but they run out quick, like on the first day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really. I have a big closet in the hallway that's full of canned goods. It's not the kind of stuff I prefer to eat but I'll eat it if I have to. I think I have like 30 cans of sardines. That's usually the first thing I'll reach for.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

That's why I go through the drive thru and get disgusting fast food instead. If I was diabetic, I would probably order salads without the dressing. I don't have any food at home on Fridays, Saturday, Sundays, and Mondays. Lat night, I cooked some pasta alfredo...without chicken. So it was just pasta bathed in alfredo sauce. Wasn't appetizing at all.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*yeah*

My backup resources are tinned tuna & cheap muesli without sugar

I'm waiting for my next benefit payment and won't eat until it arrives. If I overspend just if hungry, it'd be the time to expect bailiffs


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*It's different now*

No payments to my bank account

I could go and get a week's worth but I have to wait to find out what's happening

I don't feel like getting into overdraft by feeding myself. This is training.
I wonder how long a human can survive without food

Two months is quoted in an article! That'll save me some money! Good body resources. Food is just a luxury!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah. When my parents were on vacation, and I had the house to myself I'd eat maybe one can of tuna and pasta per day. 

I wasn't doing much in the way of exercise, wasn't working at the time and it was during the school break.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

All the time. I'm not even agorophobic, I just really hate going to the grocery store. Shopping is like some kind of torture to me. 

I also have two younger brothers that seem to be hungry all the time, so it's like feast on the first day I bring food home and famine until it becomes unbearable to go with out food any longer.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No if there is no food I walk down the beach and catch a cray fish or a fish or a few crabs and make some bread and pick some salad from the vegi patch and I've got a sandwich , good enough to survive off . There is always food if you live in the right place and know how to find it . Lucky I do or I'd starve as I rarely go shopping now .


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't do the shopping, so I don't have to worry.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grog said:


> No if there is no food I walk down the beach and catch a cray fish or a fish or a few crabs and make some bread and pick some salad from the vegi patch and I've got a sandwich , good enough to survive off . There is always food if you live in the right place and know how to find it . Lucky I do or I'd starve as I rarely go shopping now .


That's the life I'd love to live. I used to research wild edibles in the past but worry about picking the wrong plants by accident. There are tons and tons of wild carrot for example in my area. Even though I'm very sure it is wild carrot(I've seen pics of poison hemlock) I can't bring myself to do it on my own because poison hemlock is so deadly if I am wrong. Wish there was someone in my area to teach me  Just to give me more confidence.

I'm growing some veggies this year but not many. I also used to catch fish to eat but most of the areas close by are polluted.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I had to buy food yesterday. Seems like i picked the worst day too because the place was packed. I just winged it and bought stuff to last me a couple of days. I came out of there with more stress than i've had all this week put together lol.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

yea it's happened a few times. Mainly because I just don't feel like going out and I figure oatmeal and jam can hold me over for a day or two.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

Grog said:


> No if there is no food I walk down the beach and catch a cray fish or a fish or a few crabs and make some bread and pick some salad from the vegi patch and I've got a sandwich , good enough to survive off . There is always food if you live in the right place and know how to find it . Lucky I do or I'd starve as I rarely go shopping now .


damn, that sounds nice


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

slyfox said:


> That's the life I'd love to live. I used to research wild edibles in the past but worry about picking the wrong plants by accident. There are tons and tons of wild carrot for example in my area. Even though I'm very sure it is wild carrot(I've seen pics of poison hemlock) I can't bring myself to do it on my own because poison hemlock is so deadly if I am wrong. Wish there was someone in my area to teach me  Just to give me more confidence.
> 
> I'm growing some veggies this year but not many. I also used to catch fish to eat but most of the areas close by are polluted.





orsomething said:


> damn, that sounds nice


I do forget how lucky I am sometimes in some ways but like every thing there is good and bad and there is so much that this place doesn't have like trees and fresh water in abundance it gets very hot a lot of the year and is always very windy . I don't think there is a perfect paradise or at least I've never found it , yet .


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

lol yeah all the time. and all the stuff i prefer to buy is perishable.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

No, mummy and daddy provide...for now.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

We use to starve sometimes.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

mcdonalds open 24/7


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I would. I have so many old things I need older foods I need to eat. Sometimes I'll avoid going to the store because of anxiety. I can't avoid going to long though because I don't shop just for myself. I like to go to 24 hr places like Walmart after midnight. Sucks there seem to be more people out that late in summer


----------



## michaelwyatt2014 (Jun 5, 2014)

THANK YOU JESUS FOR SELF CHECK OUT.
Agh - self check out has lessened my anxiety so much.


----------



## michaelwyatt2014 (Jun 5, 2014)

slyfox said:


> That's the life I'd love to live. I used to research wild edibles in the past but worry about picking the wrong plants by accident. There are tons and tons of wild carrot for example in my area. Even though I'm very sure it is wild carrot(I've seen pics of poison hemlock) I can't bring myself to do it on my own because poison hemlock is so deadly if I am wrong. Wish there was someone in my area to teach me  Just to give me more confidence.
> 
> I'm growing some veggies this year but not many. I also used to catch fish to eat but most of the areas close by are polluted.


Oh, man - I live in Ga and it's so green here - infact most of the south is super green. I've been obsessed with nature for as long as I can remember - but I too struggle with confidence. I mean, most of my information comes from books and the internet but I wish I could meet somebody that has actually been living nature wise and teach me. Ya know?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

michaelwyatt2014 said:


> Oh, man - I live in Ga and it's so green here - infact most of the south is super green. I've been obsessed with nature for as long as I can remember - but I too struggle with confidence. I mean, most of my information comes from books and the internet but I wish I could meet somebody that has actually been living nature wise and teach me. Ya know?


Sounds a lot like me. I once met someone in college who was majorly into wild mushrooms and other edibles. Haven't been in contact though since he invited me to go ice fishing with him and his friends from a mushroom forum. I made up an excuse because I was too anxious to meet up with a bunch of new people at once. Wish there were classes around here or that I could meet someone. Not sure if you've seen it already but there is a user called Eat the Weeds on youtube that has over a hundred videos https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLRDaR2ywG1APiwUzeTwrJw He has a site and message board too at http://www.eattheweeds.com If you already know of this maybe someone else will find it useful


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I have a special gift lined up for my own birthday*

when social services will come to meet me at home with my brother to decide my fate

I bought a tiny treat pizza in my fridge expiring on the day after my birthday

Hoping my oven may function


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Can't you just go late at night when nobody is there? For instance a 24.7 meijers, walmart? or go to target, jewel late at night 9/10 oclock? I didn't read what everyone posted but from what I got most people hate shopping when it's packed and forget what they came for and leave. Honestly, I don't struggle shopping even if the place is packed regardless of how uncomfortable it makes me. I do well in those situations. It's just prolonged conversations that are difficult.

*Edit* I see some of you are not from America, so I'm curious in your cultures if they have stores open late or all night depending on where you reside?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Walmart is open late here, same with Sobeys, and most Sobeys are 24 hours.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

twitchy666 said:


> It's horrible
> 
> when agoraphobic, wanting a quiet time to get groceries


Being in the UK don't you get your food delivered from the supermarket?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Funny, self checkout makes everything worse for me since something always goes wrong. 

But yes. Grocery shopping is still very difficult with agoraphobia. I found a great service that delivers veggies once a week (and it ends up being the same price as it would be from a grocery store). As a result I hardly have to go as often stocking up on canned goods and bulk things like rice.

And yes, many a meal was just peanut butter.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I ate a bag of chips the other night for dinner, but it had more to do with laziness than scared; although I definitely understand how you feel.


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

A few years ago my family was poor and a lot times we didn't have a proper meal everyday of the week, usually it was just the microwave noodles which is why i don't eat them now.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I always have to do my weekly shop god now!! Self checkout is heaven.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

Just get stuff delivered to your house.  Like pizza and Chinese food. (Fattening stuff)


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I've got practically nothing but uncooked rice and salsa in the fridge. More and more I've just been letting it happen and taking abuse of the fact that there's no food around to just not eat. Kind of letting my anxiety of going out go unchecked because at least hopefully I'll keep losing weight.

I have to shop at the place I work. It's the biggest grocery store in the area. I know I could go around closing time and barely see a soul except for employees I'm familiar with, but sometimes they're _why_ I don't go shopping. If I mess up socially or do anything stupid, someone will remember and make fun of me for it later. And I just get worried they're going to think I'm some kind of creep because who shops at night on their day off, what if they think I'm lookin for da booty, what if they nail me with questions again about if so-and-so is my boyfriend and where I live now, what if I see that person I just waved and smiled to again; it will be rude to ignore but awkward to wave and smile _again_; maybe if I attempt some other form of acknowledgment...no, better avoid...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in this situation right now. I've almost run out of food, and I should go to the grocery store. But... my agoraphobia-esque tendencies is making me think "meh, I'll just eat that little bit of pasta that I have left and eat tomorow". I do this too often.

This is not good for me since I don't want to lose weight. I'm just too damn good at living off very little, without feeling particularly bothered.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

probably offline said:


> I'm in this situation right now. I've almost run out of food, and I should go to the grocery store. But... my agoraphobia-esque tendencies is making me think "meh, I'll just eat that little bit of pasta that I have left and eat tomorow". I do this too often.
> 
> This is not good for me since I don't want to lose weight. I'm just too damn good at living off very little, without feeling particularly bothered.


That's usually how I roll!


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

No it's the one thing I always make sure I have in abundance. I hate putting myself in a situation where I could go hungry. 

I love my food.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I'm in this situation right now. I've almost run out of food, and I should go to the grocery store. But... my agoraphobia-esque tendencies is making me think "meh, I'll just eat that little bit of pasta that I have left and eat tomorow". I do this too often.
> 
> This is not good for me since I don't want to lose weight. I'm just too damn good at living off very little, without feeling particularly bothered.


Me exactly.

I have a bag full of few cookies left and some Japanese candy.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Bills happen on 1st of month*

deep underground. I can't control it.
Searching for muesli in town at 5 stores cos I've got milk. No stock in any 5 of 'em. Hurt my feet doing all the footwork in cheap sandals. Blisters.

Waiting for my reimbursement payments to arrive. Might be a few months.

Did get £28 input / rebate from electrical supply. It never goes into the credit column until now. Always £64 paid per month. Maybe I've been using less power. Can't eat it. Got water to go down my throat. About £67 per month but now it's £72. Must been swallowing too much water.

I've got nothing now.

But a handful of oven chips. No need to use my poor debit card yet. Trying to avoid my next direct debit failing a mortgage payment. Unsure if homelessness is happy with a few coins for McDonalds. I treasure my kitchen & supermarket. Never considering paying someone to do the cooking for me


----------

